#ubuntu-website 2009-06-29
<MTeck> newz2000: just so you know, on the banner module, I have it pulling from lp.net now. There's a file that get's pulled, the format is release&num, so the second time I packages the banners.tgz the file becomes jaunty02. That gets pulled every cron, if it's different, banners.tgz gets pulled. 9 byte file pulled for a cron, 10.2megabytes pulled if different.
<MTeck> newz2000: ubuntu-website team has the ability to modify the files and I'm going to setup a wiki to explain how updates should be handled so there's minimal risk of the user ever grabbing a file that doesn't exist. :)
<Agafonov> jpds: i'm here :)
<jpds> newz2000: Agafonov would like to talk to you about updating
<jpds> .... http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local#russian
<Agafonov> yes. that info is just too old and some links was lost somehow
<Agafonov> I see our section is in russian. Is it ok?
<Agafonov> :-/
<jpds> Agafonov: He lives in the US, but he'll see your queries when he's back.
<Agafonov> ok
<MTecknology> Agafonov: good news, it's soon wake up time for us in the us.
<Agafonov> in NY but not in LA :)
<MTecknology> just about 0800 here
<Agafonov> MTecknology: US is big country, there are а lot of time zones in Russia too ;-)
<MTecknology> Agafonov: ya, newz2000 is also incredibly busy
<Agafonov> sure. we all are :(
<MTecknology> newz2000: it's 0830 in his time zone..
<Agafonov> 17:33 here.
<MTecknology> newz2000: somebody needs you, wanna pop in a few minutes??
<Agafonov> I'll be here for about 45 minutes...
<MTecknology> Agafonov: you could send him an email too.
<Agafonov> found https://launchpad.net/~newz
<newz2000> hey guys
<newz2000> It's not that I'm incredibly busy, I'm just busy
<newz2000> it's that I tend to have to do the things that are screamingly urgent
<SiDi> newz2000: hi ;)
<newz2000> hey SiDi
#ubuntu-website 2009-06-30
<SiDi> Is there a way to download a package and all its dependencies that are not on a default install of release #.## in packages.ubuntu;com ?
<newz2000> SiDi: Well... you can use synaptic to create some kind of bundle of packages that you can put on a mem stick or cd for an offline computer
<newz2000> here's an interesting php prob my brother had...
<newz2000> he is trying to pull in the rss feed for a google calendar using simplexml and it always comes back in spanish, even though he's not a spanish speaker
<newz2000> http://www.psi-akl.com/functions.php and http://www.psi-akl.com/functions.phps
<newz2000> if he uses wget or GET to view the url it's in spanish, but w/ lynx it's in english
<SiDi> with lynx his favourite language environment variable is set
<SiDi> i guess there is a way to append such variables before sending a request to the google server
<newz2000> I've not used fopen() or fopen wrappers (used by simplexml) much. Do you know a way to send this info to google in the request?
<SiDi> No /D
<SiDi> I've never used simplexml
<newz2000> Either there's not much info on the web about this or the search terms are too diluted to get meaningful results
<newz2000> (or maybe I don't know how to search properly)
<SiDi> you can add attributes to load_file but i doubt there's one for environment vars for a request to a remote server
<SiDi> maybe its not the way he's meant to get the file
<newz2000> I think he tried fopen() and wget as well w/ same results
<SiDi> can't he download the file locally (with more appropriate tools for http requests) and then load it ?
<newz2000> I'll check
<newz2000> gotta step away for a bit, be back soon
<newz2000> I think he's trying to learn how to do it using PHP. And really, this should work.
<Agafonov> newz2000: do you have some time to talk on website updating? http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local#russian
<newz2000> Agafonov: yes, what's up?
<Agafonov> information is not comlete and wrong
<newz2000> Agafonov: can I confirm that you're authorized to suggest changes?
<newz2000> how about this, would you send me an email to matthew.nuzum@canonical.com with the suggested changes?
<Agafonov> I'm coordinator but not Russian LoCo contact :(
<Agafonov> I can ask Team contact to send our text.
<newz2000> Agafonov: that would be fine
<Agafonov> Is it supposed to be in English or we can use our native language?
<newz2000> Hmm. Let me look at it, just a moment
<Agafonov> currently it is in russian
<newz2000> I think the way you have it now is good
<Agafonov> but there only 2 locos are
<Agafonov> others are in english
<newz2000> Agafonov: what do you suggest?
<Agafonov> I personally prefer russian but how they can find that page if they do not know english? :)
<newz2000> this is one of our projects for this summer actually. :-)
<newz2000> but ubuntu.com caters to english speakers
<newz2000> we'll be adding a feature to help guide non-english speakers to the right place but we're not quite there yet
<newz2000> so if the content needs changed, please suggest changes and I'll update it. If the way to find the content needs changed, hold tight, we'll be working on that soon
<Agafonov> I saw some suggestions on bugtracker.
<Agafonov> At least links to [approved] LoCo sites will be nice :)
<newz2000> we do that now
<newz2000> on that page you linked to
<Agafonov> content is completely out of date so expect email.
<Agafonov> that page is too deep :(
<Agafonov> ok, thanks.
<newz2000> we'll be moving to one page per language
<Agafonov> Just call - our translators will help :)
<newz2000> ok, will do
<Agafonov> newz2000: we sent you email, but please, ignore it :(
<newz2000> :-)
<Agafonov> the socond one is good :)
<Agafonov> * second
<newz2000> ok
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-01
<MTecknology> newz2000: Module is working, I'm going to write up a wiki on taking care of the module, it won't be anything fancy.
<MTecknology> I had to remove a whole junk load of little extras I built in... but it's for the best. Apparently an iframe really does still have it's place on the web.
<MTecknology> newz2000: I created the Wiki. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDrupal/Countdown
<MTecknology> newz2000: I still have a single tiny bug about the iframe opening the ubuntu site inside itself, otherwise done :) Then I'll push the module out and have you take a look :)
<MTecknology> sleepy time
#ubuntu-website 2009-07-02
<quixotiC-> is there anybody active here?
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-05
 * popey gently tickles newz2000 with bug 585940
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585940 in ubuntu-website "Text reads "not recommended" for 64-bit (affects: 41) (heat: 210)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585940
<popey> getting a bit heated for a 'wishlist'
<dieki> newz2000: I have that branch up; https://code.launchpad.net/~n0nl1nearsb0x/+junk/paste.ubuntu.com-new
<dieki> newz2000: It's a stylesheet and two images. Despite the images, the whole thing is smaller than the old stylesheets.
 * ilmari gently nags about bug 599887
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 599887 in ubuntu-website "packages.ubuntu.com is missing maverick (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/599887
<stas> newz2000: ping
<stas> newz2000: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sushkov/ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme/revision/24
<stas> tags: stable
<stas> Also I brought back the second dynamic submenu and will work only if a page has no child
<stas> children
<stas> so it will suit jono needs and others too
<dylan-m> Hello! I'm curious: does ubuntu.com do localization?
<stas> dylan-m: not yet, but cjohnston has a project for that
<dylan-m> okay, cool! Anything I can follow on Launchpad?
<dylan-m> I have a bug report that I can close if that happens ;)
<stas> dylan-m: wait until he jumps in then you can ask him :)
<dylan-m> ah, found the blueprint! Thanks, stas :)
<cjohnston> dylan-m: the site wont be localized, but there will be a link to localized info
<dylan-m> cjohnston: Okay, that would do the trick for me! Thanks :)
<angelabad> newz2000, are you here?
<dieki> newz2000: You here?
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-06
<cjohnston> dieki: today is a US holiday so he may be off
<MTecknology> cjohnston: the messed up thing is... it's not
<MTecknology> cjohnston: the holiday is on sunday - but the US decides, "hey, we don't get time off if it's a sunday, that's not fair"
<cjohnston> MTecknology: i dont disagree.. considering i work christmas day
<cjohnston> but the US has decided that there are certain holidays that will be considered holidays, and if the day happens to be a weekend, a different day will be designated
<MTecknology> which is nearly every one of them that falls on a weekend..
<newz2000> hey all, I'm back
<newz2000> had a wonderful holiday. ;-)
<MTeck> newz2000: cool, mine had too much work
<newz2000> MTeck: work = your job or work as in stuff you've been needing a weekend to do?
<MTeck> job
<newz2000> ah, bummer
<newz2000> I know some postal carriers who hate long weekends. Apparently they get a big backlog to deal with.
<newz2000> And I think they had Sat and Mon off, so it was a long long weekend
 * popey gently tickles newz2000 with bug 585940
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585940 in ubuntu-website "Text reads "not recommended" for 64-bit (affects: 41) (heat: 209)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585940
<newz2000> popey: I will look at the bug again but I'm pretty sure that's a "won't fix." (for desktop)
<popey> can you provide a rationale for that?
<newz2000> I've asked around and heard confirmation that for many mainstream desktop users, 64b will not provide as user-friendly experience as 32b. Flash being cited as a major contributor to that issue.
<newz2000> most recently confirmed by cjwatson, whose opinion I hold in high regard
<popey> well, there's two issues
<popey> one is whether we recommend 64-bit or not, the other is how we articulate that
<popey> if one accepts the opinion of cjwatson then we need to frame it in a way that doesn't scare people off, which the current wording does
<ilmari> newz2000: especially now that adobe have cancelled the 64bit flash beta
<newz2000> dieki: thanks for the paste.u.c theme, I've emailed the person who manages that, but he's not on IRC today so maybe on holiday
<MTeck> This is a little off topic - but my company released a revamped website - we got a >26,000% increase in traffic and basically handled it on 1GB RAM in stride.
<newz2000> MTeck: what server-side technology did your website use?
<MTeck> drupal
<newz2000> that's impressive
<MTeck> not that impressive really :P
<newz2000> Drupal can be very ram hungry and can put a lot of strain on mysql w/ only 1G of ram
<MTeck> our average was <20/day for a long time with the exclusion of a peak of 35
<newz2000> ah
<MTeck> I tweaked MySQL to cut its ram usage in half - no innodb support
<MTeck> I took Apache out entirely which saved a lot
<newz2000> MTeck: what did you use insteas of apache?
<MTeck> nginx
<philinux> Hi anyone active?
<newz2000> hi philinux
<philinux> Hi are you guys involved in maintaining ubuntu.com
<newz2000> philinux: in various ways, yes
<philinux> Ok I emailed the webmaster links regarding the message for 64 bit. Not recommended for daily desktop usage
<philinux> Was wondering why the message.
<newz2000> philinux: I'm webmaster@u.c is anything you've mentioned there diff than what is being discussed with bug 585940?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 585940 in ubuntu-website "Text reads "not recommended" for 64-bit (affects: 41) (heat: 209)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/585940
<philinux> No I think I emailed before the bug report got made
<newz2000> philinux: ubuntu.com is targeted at people who are not yet using ubuntu. Any case for 64b needs to identify how it will help these users by choosing it instead of 32b
<philinux> Lots of new users have 64 bit machines and 4 gig memory and ask why they can only see 3gig. Comes up a lot on the forums.
<newz2000> philinux: I'm going to bring this issue up with the people who chose that wording. Can you add your comments to that bug report so that I can give them one place to read up on it?
<philinux> Do you know what the official explanation for the wording is?
<newz2000> philinux: officially, we find typical users have a less functional system because of poor support for some drivers, flash and (at some point, maybe fixed now) java
<philinux> Ah ok. Yes flash well 64 bit plugin now pulled I'm using the 32 bit. Java it's mainy applets I think
<newz2000> I understand that there is a solution for the memory issue on 4GB systems. I can't remebmer what it is, maybe PAE?
<philinux> That would be it. I think the problem people have is just the wording on the website. It could be better.
<newz2000> I will talk to them about it.
<philinux> Cheers, i'll post a comment on the bug report
<newz2000> thanks philinux
<philinux> Cheers
<philinux> Bye for now
<MTeck> so shaun___ might not be back for a while... I pointed him at some reading to understand the basics of Linux. I'm hoping that'll help him be able to follow the other hundreds of guides out there.
<newz2000> well, that's good. Hope he makes progress
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-07
<MTeck> newz2000: me too - I pointed him toward two books that are on my book shelf that I really need to get around to reading..
<newz2000> I know of a job position opening in Canonical for a django / python / web developer. If anyone is interested or knows someone who is interested, get in touch with me.
<newz2000> The job is not listed on the employment page currently (don't know why)
<popey> newz2000: there was one of that spec on the list a week or two ago, i pasted it to a friend, and on twitter iirc
<newz2000> popey: yes, I thought this one was up but it's not there now
<newz2000> jpds: hey, do you know what happened to the oem services web developer job?
<jpds> popey: Do you have the ID?
 * popey loox0rs
<popey> cant find it
<newz2000> jpds: I don't think it's critical, but was talking to Cody who's eager to fill the job and he was surprised it was not listed any more
<newz2000> I wondered if you remembered taking it down
<jpds> popey: "Infrastructure Engineer – OEM Services" ?
<jpds> "* Familiarity with web-based frameworks like Django"
<newz2000> jpds: that may be it
<newz2000> whoa, webapps is moving slow
<newz2000> Looks like it was removed by request. I wonder what that means.
<newz2000> Well, still, if you're interested, give me a ping and I'll track things down
<knome> newz2000, does webapps include keyserver.ubuntu.com? :P
<newz2000> knome: no, sorry
<newz2000> knome: nor do I have any authority or control over that site
<knome> newz2000, well, got timeout from there just a moment ago, but now it seems to be working again
<knome> newz2000, well, if you can poke somebody, you could say it's ALWAYS slow
<newz2000> I'll poke. I've been hearing comments from a few sources the last two weeks or so
<jpds> knome: Known issue, it's being worked on.
<knome> newz2000, also, our company has produced a keyserver that *really works* and even obeys the specs
<knome> jpds, you too ^
<jpds> knome: Link?
<jpds> knome: What language is it in?
<knome> python
<MTeck> jcastro: i feel special :D
<knome> https://dev.alshain.fi/hg/jackdaw
<knome> jpds, ^
<jpds> knome: Can it do more than one key a sec as SKS does?
<knome> jpds, i'd have to ask that. let me get back to you when i hear more :)
<jpds> knome: It needs a python testsuite.
<MTeck> I didn't know private ppa's existed
<knome> jpds, that already went over my head - i'm definitely not a programmer :)
<jpds> MTeck: There are probably a lot of things that you do not know.
<MTeck> jpds: probably.. :(
<knome> jpds, are you interested in it or not? :)
<jpds> knome: Possibly, does it sync well with other key servers?
<knome> jpds, i'd have to ask about that as well :)
<jpds> Please do, that's a criticial feature. :)
<knome> jpds, afaik, it obeys the keyserver specification completely
<knome> jpds, and that it works :P
<knome> jpds, i'll ask the guy who did that (mostly) to contact you or something. :)
<jpds> knome: I don't see any code about syncing with other servers.
<knome> jpds, i'm not sure if that's implemented - if not, i'm sure it can be done :)
<jpds> Everything is possible.
<knome> jpds, as i said, i'm not a programmer, also not a sysadmin, but those two other guys are, and they know what they are doign.
<knome> *doing
<knome> jpds, you can ask newz2000 what a miracle this guy is :)
<knome> newz2000, you probably know who we are talking about..
<newz2000> oh, rhyme?
<newz2000> yeah, he's good
<newz2000> or is it rime?
<knome> rime, yup
<jpds> knome: Right, cool.
<jpds> Would be interesting to see.
<knome> yup :) i will try to get him here or so
<knome> jpds, what's your timezone?
<jpds> London.
<knome> nice! will you be available at office hours tomorrow?
<jpds> Yes.
<knome> okay, i'll try to arrange smoe time for us
<jpds> knome: Awesome, thanks.
 * jpds heads home now.
<knome> np
<knome> have a nice evening
<MTeck> jpds: I assume nds == non-disclosure agreement?
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-08
<jpds> MTeck: What?
<MTeck> jpds: Just the name of the package threw me..
<MTeck> jpds: it had *-nda-* in it
#ubuntu-website 2010-07-09
<MTecknology> newz2000: you up?
<MTecknology> For the Ubuntu themed websites - I'm curious about an acceptable logo.
<MTecknology> Is it OK to use the Ubuntu font for it and put "Community Website" underneath "Ubuntu"; then drop in in drupal.org for the world to see.
<MTecknology> I screwed up and uploaded the official image to d.o and I'd like to clear that up.
<MTecknology> hrm.. or was that addresed in the base theme.? /me checks
<MTecknology> ok... it is addressed - but is it acceptablt for wider distribution?
<newz2000> hey MTecknology, Ubuntu branding is for official use only
<newz2000> not for general distribution
<stas> newz2000: ping
<newz2000> hey stas
<stas> hey newz2000 , I wanted to ask you about the wordpress branch on lp
<stas> I tagged it as stable
<newz2000> ok, cool
<stas> what about merging it into official branch
<MTecknology> newz2000: if not using the logo provided (remaking it and adding text under that says "Community Website" is it still Ubuntu Branding?
<newz2000> stas: I'm up for it
<stas> ok, I'm sending a merge request
<newz2000> MTecknology: if it has the circle brand mark then it is ubuntu branding
<MTecknology> newz2000: ooooh.. thanks
<MTecknology> I'll make sure the version that makes it to d.o doesn't have that anywhere.
<MTecknology> newz2000: aside from color pallete, is there anything else that makes a website specifically ubuntu branded?
<stas> newz2000, cjohnston https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~sushkov/ubuntu-website/light-wordpress-theme/+merge/29552
<newz2000> MTecknology: I think those two items are what get you into trouble, esp the logo.
<MTecknology> newz2000: and so much confusion for so long so easily cleared up now. :)
<MTecknology> whew..
<MTecknology> lotta work done on the drupal theme today..
<MTecknology> I just sat at work and didn't do anything else :P
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-04
<mhall119> cjohnston: I'm already working on that Korea venue link bug
<mhall119> MP submitted
<nigelb> mhall119: Do you want to talk about your awesome feed reader at UDW (lightning talks!)
<mhall119> I'd rather to the lightning talk on tomboy-pastebinit
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-05
<mhall119> nigelb: FYI, achuni is going to try and get the new django-openid-auth installed on a VPS for one of ISD's staging sites for testing
<nigelb> mhall119: \o/
<mhall119> if all goes well, we should be able to make it available to IS from the IDS PPA to install on cranberry
<cjohnston> mhall119: yay
<cjohnston> verdict time
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-06
<nigelb> mhall119: did I ask you about feed reader at UDW lighting talks yet?
<nigelb> (if not, consider yourself asked :P)
<mhall119> yes, and I said I'd rather talk about tomboy-pastebinit
<nigelb> aha, I missed that reply. Adding you.
<mhall119> thanks
<mhall119> what day again?
<nigelb> Friday, last talk
<mhall119> time?
<mhall119> this friday?
<nigelb> Next friday, 2000UTC
<mhall119> hmmmm...
<nigelb> mhall119: We're giving a talk at 1700UTC same day about web projects
<nigelb> cjohnston: ^ can you join us too?
<mhall119> okay, I should be able to make both
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> mpt: You, sir, are full of awesome :)
<nigelb> "Let's do something extraordinary: solving a complicated issue in the design of Ubuntu *without* waiting for a UDS. (Then, let's make that ordinary.)"
<mpt> nigelb, well, thank you ... but what brought that on? :-)
<mpt> ah
<daker> anyone knows any app that extend the django comments system ?
<daker> nigelb, mhall119 ronnie ^
<ronnie> nope
<daker> ok
<mhall119> n0pe
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-07
<cjohnston> nigelb: mhall119 as of right now, next week, monday thursday friday are out
<Amoz> whop whop
<dholbach> thanks Amoz for helping out
<dholbach> branching the packaging guide, changing the config, then running make html should update the html in _build/html
<dholbach> maybe Raoul Snyman's work can serve as a basis - I don't know
<dholbach> as far as I know the retheming is the only thing remaining to move the guide to a more "official" home
<daker> ok
<Amoz> dholbach, I figured my work for the bitesize bugs is almost useless, so why not help out in a field I know quite well?
<dholbach> Amoz, let's talk about the bitesize bugs later on - I'm sure we can find something you can work on if you're interested :)
<Amoz> Raouls theme is just a "child theme" with some ported (?) css from the light django theme I think
<dholbach> thanks again for helping out - I'm useless when it comes to CSS, so I greatly appreciate it :)
<dholbach> Amoz, yes - AFAIK it's the base sphinx theme changed in a few places
<daker> dholbach, how to compile that ?
<dholbach> make html
<dholbach> and then open _build/html/index.html
<dholbach> (you might have to install python-sphinx)
<daker> got it
<dholbach> woohoo
<daker> are you going to pay for that ツ ?
<Amoz> daker, you get a hug from dholbach and me?
<daker> LoL
<daker> dholbach, Amoz ok i'll start working on that tonight
<dholbach> daker, if I visit Morocco, I promise I'll invite you to lunch+dinner while I'm there :)
<dholbach> daker, if you can point out anything that amoz or I can do, please say so
<dholbach> as soon as it is vaguely resembling the other pages we have, I think we should get it out there and fix the small bits here and there afterwards
<daker> ok
<Amoz> daker, I'm playing with some code right now
<dholbach> daker, how's life apart from web stuff? everything OK over there?
<daker> yeah it's ok right now. thanks
<Amoz> dholbach, about the bitesize bugs I mentioned before, take a look at my real name and I hope you'll understand what I meant :P
<dholbach> Amoz, ok - I just had a look at your merge proposals
<dholbach> why don't you have a chat with the person in #ubuntu-devel who is marked as patch pilot right now? :)
<dholbach> (it's in the topic of the room)
<dholbach> it's their job to help you get it in :)
<dholbach> sorry if you feel like you're stuck
<dholbach> Amoz, how was the general process of fixing things?
<Amoz> dholbach, what I meant was, there's no point in doing a lot of bitesize bugs when a lot of other people probably want them ( for practice).. I'm better off doing this CSS stuff instead :D
<Amoz> dholbach, the process feels quite easy in most cases. usually just branch from LP, fix the stuff, dch -i, then push and propose
<dholbach> Amoz, I wouldn't say so - every bug fixed... at the end of the day... is a bug fixed :)
<dholbach> and if it's something you enjoy doing, that's even better
<Amoz> dholbach, well, you rather get the package guide redesigned than fixing some spelling errors right? ;)
<Amoz> yeah it's fun to learn the bzr/LP flow
<Amoz> but CSS and web is a lot of fun too
<dholbach> Amoz, if there's anything I can do to help, please let me know
<Amoz> dholbach, yeah fix my Erlang assignment
<nigelb> lol
<daker> dholbach, just give some time, maybe i can show you something next week
<dholbach> Amoz, that is a bit much to ask for - it gets close to "achieve world peace"
<Amoz> dholbach, oh is it? whyyy? :(
<dholbach> I have no idea about Erlang at all :)
<Amoz> kinda hard then..
<dholbach> yeah :)
<Amoz> daker, dholbach , is there a "sidebar" css class somewhere in the ubuntu css files?
<Amoz> I want one for the ToC
<dholbach> I don't know, but Ronnie, mhall119 or daker might
<daker> no there is no sidebar on the ubuntu website
<daker> Amoz, i suggest something like this http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/business-as-usual
<Amoz> so..much...styles :|
<daker> yep drupal ツ
<Amoz> grrr no dropbox-nautilus 3 integration
<Amoz> dholbach, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/103754/upg/index.html
<Amoz> I dunno if it looks funnier in other browsers, but chrome 13 is at least intepreting the main structure quite well
<Amoz> except for the ToC
<Amoz> it's complete lost behind the rest of the page o.O
<Amoz> also I pushed the branch here https://code.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/ubuntu-packaging-guide-sphinx-template
<Amoz> daker, ^
<mhall119> morning dholbach, what's up?
<Amoz> *looking up*
<dholbach> hey mhall119
<dholbach> Amoz, oh wow - that looks good already!
<dholbach> daker, ^
<dholbach> mhall119, we're re-branding the packaging guide
<dholbach> or rather Amoz and daker are
<daker> good start
<Amoz> ^_^
<Amoz> dholbach, just curious, why did you choose something as sphinx for a simple guide?
<dholbach> Amoz, it's very easy to type articles in restructured text and there were people with experience using it
<dholbach> Amoz, also: it can generate loads of different output formats
<dholbach> it's good stuff
<Amoz> hmm good point about the formats..
<dholbach> yeah, it was one of the requirements
<dholbach> we want to move away from the wiki as it was too hard to maintain, now we can file bugs, have code review, etc.
<Amoz> dholbach, I see.. now I have a very alpha-ish site here
<dholbach> Amoz, you rock
<Amoz> the same link as before
<Amoz> dholbach, danke
<Amoz> ;D
<dholbach> :)
<Amoz> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/103754/upg/index.html
<daker> nice
<dholbach> neat
<dholbach> great work
<dholbach> can you upload a merge proposal? I think as a first cut at least visually it's good to go
<dholbach> we can still file bugs afterwards
<dholbach> like ¶ sticking out a bit, etc. :)
<dholbach> nice, I like it
<Amoz> dholbach, a lot of stuff is still missing, like pictures and stuff, but okay
 * dholbach hugs Amoz
<Amoz> uhm, dholbach, I didn't branch from the origin, can I still propose?
<dholbach> from what did you branch?
<dholbach> Amoz, I can merge from lp:~fougner/+junk/ubuntu-packaging-guide-sphinx-template?
<Amoz> the latest version should be there yeah
<Amoz> go ahead
<Amoz> be careful, the universe might explode
<Amoz> it's in the +junk section ;)
<dholbach> haha, yes
<dholbach> which bits did you borrow from the light-theme?
<Amoz> like.. everything?
<Amoz> lemme show you
<Amoz> I copied the newstyle.css from  http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<Amoz> I think mhall and someone did that one
<Amoz> and before that I copied the whole django light theme
<dholbach> but that's not in the branch, right?
<Amoz> uh?
<Amoz> all those files are put in the default.css_t
<Amoz> maybe a stupid thing to do
<dholbach> no no, I'm still figuring it out, nevermind
<Amoz> ^_^
<dholbach> I just thought it'd be good to document how exactly it's put together, so we have an easier time to update to whatever is new
<dholbach> let me have another look
<Amoz> yeah maybe it's better to inherit those then
<Amoz> the default.css_t can inherit those css-files
<Amoz> @import
<Amoz> or something ya know
<dholbach> I'm not the best person to comment on this
<dholbach> daker or mhall119 might know
<Amoz> then we could keep the separate files in the directory instead
<daker> yep
<Amoz> dholbach, woohoo, friend req
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> so what is the best way forward? how do we organise this in the source tree? with the imports and stuff
<dholbach> I'm not an expert :)
<Amoz> is there a way to import the light-theme into the packaging guide repo=?
<Amoz> dholbach, ^
<Amoz> and the newstyle.css
<Amoz> dunno where those a maintained
<Amoz> http://loco.ubuntu.com/media//css/newstyle.css
<Amoz> http://loco.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-website/media/css/default.css
<Amoz> those ones
<dholbach> daker, mhall119: where do these come from? ^
<dholbach> newstyle.css I think is home-grown for LD
<Amoz> LD?
<dholbach> the other one should be part of the the light theme
<dholbach> loco directory, sorry
<Amoz> ah
<dholbach> (loco.ubuntu.com)
<Amoz> yeah mhall did the first one
<Amoz> according to the copyright text
<dholbach> what we could do is add a small script that puts these bits together, so whenever we decide to "update" to a newer theme we have a reproducible way to add things
<dholbach> and then just add the necessary files into our branch in the right place
<dholbach> so it's a bit clearer where everything comes from
<mhall119> I didn't do them
<mhall119> but yes, newstyle.css is loco-directory specific styles
<Amoz> mhall119, you did the newstyle one
<mhall119> default.css if from the theme branch
<Amoz> together with paul
<mhall119> Amoz: no, it evolved organically, the copyright stuff wasn't added until later
<Amoz> o.O
<Amoz> oh, well
<mhall119> I'm pretty sure newstyle.css was around before I started LD hacking
<Amoz> i dunno , I'm just a noob ^_^
<mhall119> heh, me too
<Amoz> so if I put a CSS seed in a pot, will it evolve organically? D:
<mhall119> only if you water it with the sweat of new contributors
<dholbach> haha
<dholbach> Amoz, if you could add a small piece of text somewhere in the branch that explains what we got from where and then push it to lp:~fougner/ubuntu-packaging-guide/ubuntu-packaging-guide-sphinx-template and then propose a merge, that'd be super helpful
<dholbach> so we can all look at the diff from LP and comment on it and figure out what we still need to do
<Amoz> is the newstyle maintained somewhere?
<dholbach> just mention where you got it from for now, we can then still figure out how to best stay on top of changes in there and make sure it has the right license and we add proper attribution
<dholbach> Amoz, by the sound of it, it's a home-grown thing for loco.u.c
<dholbach> mhall119, ^ is it worth generalising newstyle.css or putting it somewhere for easier reference?
<mhall119> dholbach: no, but common styles can be moved into the theme's default.css
<Amoz> oh.. license
<mhall119> check launchpad
<dholbach> Amoz, it should be agpl
<dholbach> if it's part of loco.u.c
<Amoz> also the actual theme is copied and modified from the basic sphinx theme
<Amoz> the template files ^
<mhall119> LD is agplv3
<mhall119> the themes are gplv2
<dholbach> Amoz, the modified files should be fine
<Amoz> and the small css file I did, assembling the newstyle and light django theme, should have what license?
<Amoz> it does not contain the files
<Amoz> just @import:ing
<Amoz> I know I'm the author officially, but what license is to prefer?
<dholbach> all of the guide currently is cc-by-sa
<Amoz> O_O
<dholbach> but it's no big deal - we just need to mention it in ./debian/copyright - I'm happy to update it as soon as we're happy with the rest :)
<mhall119> if you make it GPLv2, it'll be compatible with all our other css
<dholbach> I'm happy with that too
<dholbach> brb
<Amoz> there
<Amoz> GPLv2
<Amoz> bah
<Amoz> some more styles added
<Amoz> oh god.. fail
<mhall119> hmmm, god fail sounds bad
<nigelb> I would say "Welcome to CSS"
<Amoz> mhall119, I forgot I did some changes in the original files
<Amoz> relative picture paths
<nigelb> see? Welcome to CSS is correct :P
<Amoz> :D
<Amoz> there
<Amoz> finally
<Amoz> dholbach, feel free to merge
<Amoz> https://code.launchpad.net/~fougner/+junk/ubuntu-packaging-guide-sphinx-template
<Amoz> I need to leave now
<dholbach> ok, I'll drop you a mail about it
<Amoz> dholbach, just remember to put in a good word for me when I'm at a job interview @ canonical ;)
<dholbach> haha, great :)
<Amoz> bye!
<dholbach> take care
 * Amoz hugs everyone
<dholbach> :)
 * dholbach hugs Amoz back
<nigelb> mhall119: Did you know Disqus uses Django?
<nigelb> https://twitter.com/#!/gvanrossum/status/88822915830775808
<mhall119> nigelb: newz2000 informed me of that this morning, actually
<nigelb> mhall119: I assume the source of all that is the tweet above
<newz2000> that is a bit coincidental
<newz2000> I didn't see that tweet
<nigelb> heh, conincidental then :)
<mhall119> no such thing as coincidence, obviously someone is eavesdropping on our mumble call
<nigelb> haha
<Amoz> duppido
<Viper550> Hello
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-08
<mhall119> hi
<Viper550> Is anyone here good with moin?
<mhall119> not sure
<mhall119> not me anyway
<cjohnston> g'mornin
<cjohnston> mhall119: wanna head east with us?
<Amoz> g'day
<mhall119> cjohnston: for a 30% change? no
<mhall119> morning Amoz
<Amoz> someone knows where holbach is hiding? :)
<nigelb> he isn't on this channel but he should be in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<mhall119> Amoz: he had an away message saying "break" earlier
<Amoz> thanks :D
<Amoz> is it just me or is harvest weird?
<Amoz> I can't see any opportunities
<nigelb> Amoz: I remember some trouble yesterday
<nigelb> Amoz: check with dholbach
<mhall119> Amoz: he did a deployment that's had some db issues, he's working on getting them fixed
<mhall119> 9 minutes to launch
<mhall119> Amoz: can you check harvest again?
<Amoz> mhall119, no troubles here afai can see
<mhall119> cool
<Amoz> that dholbach guy is very handy sometimes ;)
<cjohnston> mhall119: you should have come
#ubuntu-website 2011-07-10
<mhall119> cjohnston: think we can do a loco-directory deployment this week to fix the Korean bug?
<cjohnston> mhall119: sure. is it fixed? is there anything else other than translations we want to push?
<cjohnston> stupid wifi!
<cjohnston> paultag: fix my wifi!
<paultag> my ass, I spend enough time getting that card to place nice on my non-ubuntu machines
<paultag> erm, installs, rather
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> so you should have enough experience to fix mine
<paultag> screw that
<cjohnston> no diving for yo!
<cjohnston> you!
<paultag> awwwww
<Amoz> O_O
<Amoz> wifi problems?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> want to fix them? :-P
<Amoz> my old realtek and linux weren't good friends, so I bought a new centrino 6200 only to discover the horrible n-draft bug ...
<Amoz> so now I can't use 802.11n..
<Amoz> however, I do have out of the box support :)
<Amoz> cjohnston, which card?
<Amoz> what* (?)
<cjohnston> broadcom bcm4312
<cjohnston> ive tried the stuff in the #ubuntu broadcom factoid to no avail
<Amoz> oh god.. broadcom
<Amoz> srsly, is there a real database of computers showing how "linux compatible" they are?
<cjohnston> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Amoz> cjohnston, I was hoping for a database where I can search for a specific model and see a real "report" if you know what I mean
<cjohnston> ahh
<Amoz> because that "certification" isn't really telling me anything
<Amoz> a lot of them isn't even disitributed where I live
<Amoz> hmm linlap.com?
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/801984/+merge/66312
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/loco-directory/contact/+merge/66404
#ubuntu-website 2012-07-02
<cjohnston> daker!!!!!
<daker> cjohnston: o/
<cjohnston> daker, daker, daker...
<daker> cjohnston, cjohnston, cjohnston
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-team-portal/ltp-django1.3/+merge/81638
<daker> oh django 1.4?
<cjohnston> 1.3
<cjohnston> Does anyone have 1.4 built for lucid?
<daker> they are still using lucid ?
<daker> they are using 1.3 from ppa ? or pypi ?
<cjohnston> ppa
<cjohnston> they dont use pypi
<cjohnston> I'm checking about lucid/precise
<cjohnston> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/109182616/python-django-openid-auth_0.2%2Bempty%2Bubuntu1.debdiff
<daker> cjohnston: explain
<cjohnston> sorry, the debdiff wasnt for you
<daker> :)
<cjohnston> daker: We are still on lucid..
<cjohnston> atleast for now
<cjohnston> but going to 1.3 is one step closer to 1.4
<cjohnston> daker: mhall119 http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/python-django-adminaudit
<cjohnston> check out maintainers
<daker> wwwoooow
<daker> cjohnston: wanna teach me how to do it ?
<cjohnston> daker: one day when i learn how
<cjohnston> daker: I am going to backport that to precise and really want to get it in ltp
<daker> and lucid too
<cjohnston> I want to get ltp off lucid
<cjohnston> instead of backport it
#ubuntu-website 2012-07-03
<cjohnston> wtf... on my new site the main nav color changing thingie actually works
<cjohnston> what have I broken
<cjohnston> to make it work
<nigelb> hahaha
<cjohnston> hush
<cjohnston> mhall119: https://github.com/etianen/django-reversion
#ubuntu-website 2012-07-04
<claudio> ?
<claudio> Hi there, everyone.
<Guest71540> Can anyone provide information about the countdown timer used for the 12.04 release?
<Guest71540> it had a background image set to the earht, and overlayed was the countdown timer, very visually pleasing!
<cjlacayo> guess you're all away :-(
#ubuntu-website 2013-07-01
<rsajdok> any suggestions?
#ubuntu-website 2013-07-05
<cjohnston_> j/22
#ubuntu-website 2014-07-03
<daker> antdillon: hi, can you please tell Jouni to share the final visuals ?
<antdillon> daker, I will one min
<antdillon> daker, hes will share the folder with you soon
#ubuntu-website 2014-07-04
<daker> antdillon: hi, sorry the noise, can you please ping him again i just want to take a look at the changes this w-e
<antdillon> daker, Yeah sure, hes just out for lunch at the min
<antdillon> daker, will remind him when he's back
<daker> antdillon: thank you!
<antdillon> daker, np
